# Optima - Oddessy batteries



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Any of you guys using either of these brand batteries.  I was originally going to go with one battery on my skiff, but think it might be best to go with two as I will have a 55lb trolling motor and a livewell.  I am figuring a starting battery for the motor (30 hp electric start) and livewell and a deep cycle battery for the troll motor.  Mount one in console and the other up front.  Any suggestions or comments.  I welcome any advice   thanks


I've run Odysseys on my Hewes for about 3 years. I did have to replace two, which were covered under warranty after a little bit of discussion with the pres of the company who I just happened to bump into. Very nice guy and stands behind his product. The reason was that I did not charge them after every trip; at times I left them uncharged which is bad. 

I have two PC1200's running a Minn-Kota RT80 troller, and a PC1700 running everything else on the boat. Have never run them out. 

I would say that if you are looking for a small battery just for starting/small electronics, look closely at the specs on the smaller batteries from Odyssey. The Amp/Hr ratings vary according to size, and some of the small batteries actually have more juice than the slightly larger ones. 

Overall they are a very good battery, and if size and/or weight is an issue, there may be no other alternative (I was able to put all three Odysseys under the small console in a 16 redfisher, and would not have been able to do that with conventional batteries). Just make sure you take care of them!

Also, check out the reviews on Cabela's for the Optima batteries, might make you think twice.....
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0064002013704a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCHFEAT_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=optima&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

-T


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I went to my local minn kota dealer and he sells Optimas. He gave me a good deal on two - I will use one for the 12 volt trolling motor and the other to start the boat and run the livewell. Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> The reason was that I did not charge them after every trip; at times I left them uncharged which is bad.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1234034518



> What is more important your battery, charger or charging regiment? Nope you probably guessed wrong.
> 
> Here is my .0002 so take it for what it's worth. After spending several years working part time at West Marine the number 1 reason for a bad battery return was the recharging routine boaters used to recharge their batteries. Mose never hooked them to a recharger. Others use an improper types of charger or wrong methods of charging. Thus they killed their batteries but we would replace them. I tried to educate them but most knew more than me.  : Funny how I would see the same few folks every 8-12 months with a battery with dead cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Update. After a trip up to see Mel at Ankona Boats I am going to go with Odyssey batteries. A smaller version in the console to start and run live well and a 1200 up front to power the 55lb Minn Kota. I am going to save alot of weight over the Optima batteries.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=smilie-applause.gif].


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Odyssey  are great, I have been using the same ones for 4 years in my lowsiders. In my classic I have 2 1200 Odyssey one for Trolling and one for everthing else. The 1200 weighs 40 pounds each. 

I use a Black and Decker Model # BC25EB.  It will charge Wet, Gel or AGM (Odyssey), plus jump-starts your car engine.

http://www.blackanddecker.com/productguide/product-details.aspx?productid=17924&toolview=5#details


----------

